
Network Monitoring with Iperf: Raspberry Pi vs. Odroid vs. Banana Pi vs. Utilite - panosv
https://netbeez.net/2015/10/21/network-monitoring-with-iperf-raspberry-pi-vs-odroid-vs-banana-pi-vs-utilite/
======
panosv
If you use iperf for troubleshooting or testing you may have thought about the
Raspberry Pi as an end point. The RPi is cheap and easy to deploy, but there
are other single board computers out there with higher performance.

Networking folks will find this blog post useful.

